# Много лет тому назад



## Kres

Здравствуйте! Объясните мне, пожалуйста, какая разница между выражениями "Много лет тому назад" и "Много лет назад". Если нет никакой разницы, почему сегодня часто "тому" пропускается ("Много  лет назад")? Спасибо.


----------



## Q-cumber

Привет! "Тому назад" -это устойчивое выражение  (фразеологизм). "Много лет назад" -формально правильная конструкция. Никакой разницы между этими выражениями я, лично, не вижу.  Ну разве что для сказки, или рассказа, "много лет тому назад" подойдёт чуть лучше.  Но в целом выражения полностью взаимозаменяемы.


----------



## Kres

Понял. Спасибо!


----------



## Rosett

"Много лет тому назад" чаще используется как введение.
"Тому" подчёркивает событие, о котором вслед за данным введением пойдёт непосредственно речь. 

"Много лет назад" часто ставится в конце фразы и ему может предшествовать "это".
"И это было много лет назад". Здесь "тому" явно излишне.


----------



## Kres

Ясно. Спасибо!


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "Много лет назад" часто ставится в конце фразы и ему может предшествовать "это".
> "И это было много лет назад". Здесь "тому" явно излишне.


Отнюдь.


> Это было много лет тому назад,
> Рассмешить был королеву каждый рад.
> Но она была грустна, невесела,
> Только знала, что в окошечко звала:.. (С) Иванушка





> Теперь мне кажется, что это было много лет тому назад. Она была все для меня. (С) Оскар Уайльд "Портрет Дориана Грея"





> Я ударил пожарника, когда он пришел, чтобы сжечь мою библиотеку. Это было много лет тому назад ...(С) Рэй Бредбери "451 градус по Фаренгейту"





> Это случилось много лет тому назад. На далеком скалистом берегу стоял маяк. (С) Артур Максвелл "Дети маяка"


_



			"Помню (это было много лет тому назад), наш отец, сельский учитель, уходя на занятия, поручил каждому работу по дому".
		
Click to expand...

_


> (Дидактический материал/ тексты упражнений по русскому языку)


Всё органично сочетается.
Как я упомянул выше, "тому назад" - это фразеологизм. Слово "тому" не имеет здесь отдельного смыслового значения и, следовательно, с "это" никак не конфликтует.


----------



## Rosett

_Это было много лет тому назад,
Рассмешить был королеву каждый рад.
Но она была грустна, невесела,
Только знала, что в окошечко звала:.. (С) Иванушка_

"Тому" добавлено ради стихотворного размера - и в ущерб благозвучию.

_Теперь мне кажется, что это было много лет тому назад. Она была все для меня. (С) Оскар Уайльд "Портрет Дориана Грея"
Я ударил пожарника, когда он пришел, чтобы сжечь мою библиотеку. Это было много лет тому назад ...(С) Рэй Бредбери "451 градус по Фаренгейту"
Это случилось много лет тому назад. На далеком скалистом берегу стоял маяк. (С) Артур Максвелл "Дети маяка"_

Хрестоматийные косяки переводчиков. Неужели вам не дерёт ухо это самое "тому" в данной конструкции?

_"Помню (это было много лет тому назад), наш отец, сельский учитель, уходя на занятия, поручил каждому работу по дому"._

Халтурный дидактический материал, характерный для школы постсоветского времени. Дальше там идёт диктант «Крепче мышцы — острее ум».


----------



## Maroseika

Мне тоже кажется, что сочетание "это" и "тому" звучит вполне естественно. "Тому" подчеркивает временной интервал или его продолжительность, акцентируя внимание на начале отсчета, а также придает повествованию размеренность, книжность. Есть немало примеров и у русскоязычных авторов, и у очень хороших переводчиков:

Ну, стало быть, это было шесть лет тому назад… [А. П. Чехов. Живая хронология (1884-1885)]
Это было пять лет тому назад, в самое благословенное время деревенской весны. [Г. И. Успенский. Кой про что (1885)]
Но это было много лет тому назад, а теперь он, как пассажир на корабле дальнего плавания, оправившийся от морской болезни, только удивлялся слабости новых пассажиров, севших в последнем порту. (Ч. Диккенс, "Крошка Доррит", пер. Энгельгардт, 1857)
Это было много лет тому назад, вскоре после смерти императора Петра Великого. [Л. А. Чарская. Так велела царица (1910)]
Вошел муж с несколькими товарищами и он. Это было два года тому назад. [А. С. Серафимович. Бомбы (1906)]
Конечно, это распоряжение не могло вас касаться, это было много лет тому назад, не будь я болен... (Ф. Кафка, "Замок", пер. Р. Райт-Ковалевой )
Опять ударился, по вине пьяного капитана, пароход о подводные камни, как это было три года тому назад? [И. А. Бунин. Сны Чанга (1916)]
О том, что убит Киров, я узнал утром в Одессе, в Лондонской гостинице. Это было двадцать лет тому назад. [Ю. К. Олеша. Книга прощания (1930-1959)]
Такой или приблизительно такой я пил в Италии, но это было пять лет тому назад... [Виктор Некрасов. Случай на Мамаевом кургане (1965)]


----------



## Kres

Я помню, что во времена моей молодости все говорили (во вяком случае мне так кажется!)  "Много лет ТОМУ назад". И только в последнее время стал слышать "Много лет назад" (без "тому"). Может это просторечие? "Много лет назад", прошу прощения за вульгарность,  мне ассоциируется со словом "в зад" (шутка!)...


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Мне тоже кажется, что сочетание "это" и "тому" звучит вполне естественно. "Тому" подчеркивает временной интервал или его продолжительность, акцентируя внимание на начале отсчета, а также придает повествованию размеренность, книжность. Есть немало примеров и у русскоязычных авторов, и у очень хороших переводчиков:
> 
> Ну, стало быть, это было шесть лет тому назад… [А. П. Чехов. Живая хронология (1884-1885)]
> Это было пять лет тому назад, в самое благословенное время деревенской весны. [Г. И. Успенский. Кой про что (1885)]
> Но это было много лет тому назад, а теперь он, как пассажир на корабле дальнего плавания, оправившийся от морской болезни, только удивлялся слабости новых пассажиров, севших в последнем порту. (Ч. Диккенс, "Крошка Доррит", пер. Энгельгардт, 1857)
> Это было много лет тому назад, вскоре после смерти императора Петра Великого. [Л. А. Чарская. Так велела царица (1910)]
> Вошел муж с несколькими товарищами и он. Это было два года тому назад. [А. С. Серафимович. Бомбы (1906)]
> Конечно, это распоряжение не могло вас касаться, это было много лет тому назад, не будь я болен... (Ф. Кафка, "Замок", пер. Р. Райт-Ковалевой )
> Опять ударился, по вине пьяного капитана, пароход о подводные камни, как это было три года тому назад? [И. А. Бунин. Сны Чанга (1916)]
> О том, что убит Киров, я узнал утром в Одессе, в Лондонской гостинице. Это было двадцать лет тому назад. [Ю. К. Олеша. Книга прощания (1930-1959)]
> Такой или приблизительно такой я пил в Италии, но это было пять лет тому назад... [Виктор Некрасов. Случай на Мамаевом кургане (1965)]


Обосновать данную конструкцию можно, например, подчинением стилю, речевыми особенностями персонажа (Чехов), привязкой предложения к предыдущему, но фразы получаются избыточными и тяжeловатыми.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> фразы получаются избыточными и тяжеловатыми.


Мне так не кажется, но это дело вкуса. Думаю, автору вопроса важно знать, что такая конструкция в языке используется.


----------



## Rosett

Kres said:


> только в последнее время стал слышать "Много лет назад" (без "тому"). Может это просторечие? "Много лет назад", прошу прощения за вульгарность,  у меня ассоциируется со словом "в зад" (шутка!)...


"Много лет назад", думаю, существовало всегда. Никакого намёка на "задний" подтекст оно не носило и не несёт, иначе было бы "взад".


----------



## Kres

Извините, повторюсь: раньше все или почти говорили  "... тому назад", а сейчас многие говорят "... назад" (без "тому"). Почему? Это просторечие или что - то другое? Спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

Kres said:


> Извините, повторюсь: раньше все или почти говорили  "... тому назад", а сейчас многие говорят "... назад" (без "тому"). Почему? Это просторечие или что - то другое? Спасибо.


Трудно сказать, как было в разговорной речи раньше, но сейчас используются оба варианта, хотя в разговорной речи чаще - без "тому". На мой взгляд, вариант с "тому" звучит более книжно и акцентирует внимание на начале отсчета времени.


----------



## Rosett

Kres said:


> Извините, повторюсь: раньше все или почти говорили  "... тому назад", а сейчас многие говорят "... назад" (без "тому"). Почему? Это просторечие или что - то другое? Спасибо.


Нет, "... назад" (без "тому") является литературной нормой и ни в коей мере просторечием. Даже наоборот, в многих случаях оборот с "тому" можно признать сниженным по сравнению с оборотом без "тому". Во всяком случае, Google Fight даёт 20:100.
"много лет тому назад" vs "много лет назад"  - Google Fight : make a fight with Googlefight


----------



## Kres

Большое спасибо вам всем за консультацию!


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Обосновать данную конструкцию можно, например, подчинением стилю, речевыми особенностями персонажа (Чехов), привязкой предложения к предыдущему, но фразы получаются избыточными и тяжeловатыми.


Эту конструкцию не требуется обосновывать. Она совершенно правильная, органичная, и не имеет каких-либо ограничений в использовании.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Эту конструкцию не требуется обосновывать. Она совершенно правильная, органичная, и не имеет каких-либо ограничений в использовании.


Сказанное относится к разбору ваших примеров в п.8.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Сказанное относится к разбору ваших примеров в п.8.


Я понял, что вы отвечали на комментарий #8. Замечу только, что эти примеры приводил не я, а Maroseika. Я хотел сказать, что оборот "это было много лет назад" является стилистически корректным, полноценным, и его использование не связано с каким-то особым стилем , индивидуальными речевыми особенностями персонажей и т.д. Спасибо, что подсказали Google Fight. Я не знал о его существовании. Так вот, Google fight для пары " это было много лет назад" и "это было много лет тому назад " даёт соотношение 100/47, так что ни о какой "тяжеловесности и избыточности" речь в данном случае не идёт.


----------

